# MYSQL unter Windows NT-4 (SP-6) funzt net



## scanline (13. Juni 2002)

Ich bekomme MYSQL 3.23.34a unter Windows NT-4 (SP-6) nicht zum Laufen. Warum? 
Ich meine, steckt dahinter ein klassisches Problem, bevor ich hier die Details aufliste? Kennt jemand möglicherweise noch eine andere Lösung?
Gruß
Micha


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (14. Juni 2002)

Ich hab MySQL schon öfters unter WinNT 4 (SP6a) laufen gehabt.
Was sind genau Deine Probleme?


----------



## scanline (19. Juni 2002)

Ich starte den mySQL mit (mysqld-nt.exe) und anschließend schaue ich mir die Sache mit (winmysqladmin.exe) an. Die Ampel ist ROT!

environment:
MyODBC = not found

Dann starte ich den "myPHPAdmin" und erhalte dann unter NT4:

Warning: MySQL Connection Failed: 
Can't connect to MySQL server on 'localhost' (10061) in c:\apache\htdocs\home\phpmyadmin\lib.inc.php on line 255 Error 

line255:
if (empty($cfgServer['port']))
  $link = $connect_func($cfgServer['host'], $cfgServer['user'], $cfgServer['password']) or mysql_die();
else
  $link = $connect_func($cfgServer['host'].":".$cfgServer['port'], $cfgServer['user'], $cfgServer['password']) or mysql_die();

DIRs stimmen, scheinbar fehlt aber eine Freigabe unter NT.


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (20. Juni 2002)

Hast Du auch mittels mysqld-nt.exe --install den MySQL-Daemon installiert und als Service eingetragen? Dann lässt er sich auch als Service von WinNT starten.
Hast Du schonmal mysqld-nt.exe --standalone versucht?


----------

